# How food poisoning ruined my life



## fa110n11 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi, I am new to this site. I had a seriously bad case of food poisoning about 6 months ago. Before that point I had always been able to eat what ever I wanted and never had any issues with my stomach. After the food poisoning was out of my system, my whole digestion issues began. I had chronic indigestion and diarrhea. I got to the point where I was cutting out so much of my diet, assuming my stomach was just sensitive that I realized I needed to go to a doctor. He assumed, I had an ulcer based on the symptoms I told him. I was skeptical. So he put me on a proton pump inhibitor (PPI) and sent me in for a few blood tests and the H. Pylori breath test. Those all came back normal. But the PPI, messed up my stomach so badly. I got terrible stomach cramps to the point that my boyfriend would try to take me to the hospital. I would get chills and then spend the whole night in the bathroom with diarrhea. I told my doctor and he said that they were probably just side effects from the medicine and to stick it out for at least 10 days. I did and to no avail. My stomach was worse now. Now I was full on nauseous with the diarrhea. He sent me for an Upper GI and small bowel series, they came back normal. Then an ultrasound, again normal. He told me that I probably developed IBS from the food poisoning and finally decided I needed to see a specialist. He gave me a recommendation for the gastro. Unfortunately they were booked solid for 5 months. So I was going to have to wait. I started doing my own research and self diagnosing. After months of attempts of getting my stomach issues figured out. I have tried probiotics, fiber, cutting out dairy, cutting out refined carbs, and cutting out all processed food, I even tried going to a chiropractor. I think I may have found the answer to all my problems. TURMERIC!! After all my months of research i stumbled across an article about a turmeric study. I thought it was worth a try and voila, my problems are next to nothing anymore. I take one pill with breakfast and one with dinner. I can honestly say that since starting the regimen I have only had diarrhea 2 times this month. Since I was struggling with it everyday, that is a huge improvement. For anyone struggling getting a handle on there symptoms, it is definitely worth a try. It may not work but at least it is only $10 at the drug store, vs thousands at the DR.


----------

